# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  Nueva Red de abastecimiento para los pueblos ribereños de Entrepeñas y Buendía

## jasg555

Hace unas semanas me enteré de que en el pueblo en el que paso mis ratos de ocio, iba a tener una nueva red de agua, ya que se aprobó su unión al la red de abastecimiento que el MMA está construyendo para los pueblos ribereños de Entrepeñas y Buendía.
 La obra lleva retraso, como todo, pero parece que está bastante avanzado.

Esto no tendría más interés para mí, si no fuera porque éstos pueblos son ribereños de uno de los sistemas hidrológicos más grandes y polémicos del país. Pero ribereños a pié de embalse, y en nuestro caso (Albalate de Zorita) con el tunel del trasvase pasando por el término municipal y pegados a la presa de Bolarque.
Pero al disfrute de ese agua para uso urbano, no tenemos derecho y hay que gastarse una millonada en una red para tener un suministro de calidad y no tener que depender de pozos con una dureza de 45º franceses y superiores.
La población estimada para la zona es de unos 9500 habitantes en 2015. Con una punta por turismo en verano de 55.000 personas.

¿Tanta agua se restaría de Entrepeñas, Buendía y Bolarque para abastecer a 9500 personas?
¿No quedamos en que AGUA PARA TODOS?
¿Como es posible que Sacedón, teniendo el embalse de Entrepeñas a sus piés haya que traerle el agua desde 30-35 km río arriba? Pero si tiene la presa allí mismo.
¿Como es posible que desde mi casa se vea la torre de elevación del trasvase y me tenga que traer el agua desde 55 km traspasando la Sierra de Altomira?

Es increíble, me gustaía que una persona experta pudiera corregirme si estuviera confundido, pero en principio me parece demencial.

Ben-Amar se interesó por la noticia que documentara el hecho, ya que yo no la encontraba.

Hoy la he encontrado, con pelos y señales:

*El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente ha anunciado el concurso para la ejecución de las obras correspondientes al proyecto de abastecimiento a la futura Mancomunidad de Aguas de los núcleos urbanos colindantes con los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía, en las provincias de Cuenca y Guadalajara.


Esta actuación supone una inversión de 58.699.439 euros y se enmarca dentro del Convenio de Colaboración entre el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, la Junta de Comunidades de Castilla- La Mancha y la Asociación de Municipios Ribereños de Entrepeñas y Buendía, suscrito el pasado 17 de abril, informó el Ministerio en nota de prensa.


Las actuaciones que recoge el convenio forman parte del Programa A.G.U.A (Actuaciones para la Gestión y Utilización del Agua) del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, que incluye proyectos de mejora de gestión y del suministro de agua acordes con las necesidades existentes y futuras ligadas al desarrollo de los territorios de forma sostenible en términos económicos, sociales y ambientales, incluso en situación de sequía, así como medidas para la preservación del dominio público hidráulico y de los espacios asociados a los mismos.


El proyecto, cuyo plazo de ejecución es de 30 meses, consiste en la realización de las obras necesarias para el abastecimiento mancomunado de los pueblos ribereños a los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía, que no están abastecidos por la Mancomunidad del Guadiela y que disponen de un sistema precario de abastecimiento mediante pozos.


Las obras consisten en la ejecución de una toma en el río Tajo en las proximidades de Morillejo, y el establecimiento de una conducción de 215 metros de longitud hasta una estación de bombeo que elevará el agua hasta una balsa de 10.000 metros cúbicos, mediante una conducción de 9 kilómetros, desde donde el agua pasará a la Estación de Tratamiento de Agua Potable (ETAP), almacenándose en un depósito principal de 21.000 metros cúbicos.


También en la ejecución de una red de distribución hasta cada uno de los núcleos de población, dividida en cuatro ramales; en la ejecución de depósitos de 100 metros cúbicos de capacidad, junto a los ya existentes en los núcleos, para asegurar el suministro, y en la realización de obras complementarias de establecimiento de líneas eléctricas de alimentación, sistemas de instrumentación, control y gestión de instalaciones, vías de acceso y reposición de servicios afectados.* 

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentaci...rensa&id=12626

*El Ayuntamiento, que lleva desde el año 2005 solicitando integrarse en la infraestructura de abastecimiento de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo, finalmente ha conseguido formar parte del proyecto de abastecimiento a Mancomunidad de Aguas de los municipios ribereños de los embalses de Entrepeña y Buendía. El pasado 18 de junio se reunió junto al representante de EUCC y la adjudicataria de las obras (ACCIONA) para fijar el punto de suministro de agua, de calidad y ya potabilizada, desde el rio Tajo a la urbanización y al pueblo. La canalización se traerá hasta coger cota de nivel al depósito B (zona Las Callejas). El enganche para el suministro del pueblo se realizará desde la carretera del trasvase bajando a la zona del polideportivo y desde allí entroncará con la red de abastecimiento de Albalate. La obra en cuestión ha sido adjudicada por el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente a Acciona Infraestructuras, por un valor de 40.784.370 euros. La inversión se incluye en el convenio de colaboración entre el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, la Junta de Comunidades de Castilla  La Mancha y la Asociación de Municipios Ribereños de Entrepeñas y Buendía, que fue suscrito en abril del año pasado. El proyecto tiene un plazo de ejecución de 30 meses.

Las obras implicarán la construcción de una toma en el río Tajo en las proximidades de Morillejo, estableciendo una conducción de 215 metros de longitud hasta una estación de bombeo que elevará el agua hasta una balsa de 10.000 metros cúbicos, mediante una conducción de nueve kilómetros.

Una vez allí el agua pasará a la Estación de Tratamiento de Agua Potable (ETAP), almacenándose en un depósito principal de 21.000 metros cúbicos. También se construirá una red de distribución hasta cada uno de los núcleos de población. El sistema contará con dos estaciones de bombeo intermedias en El Olivar (1.000 metros cúbicos), en El Olivar (5.000) metros cúbicos, Castilforte (5.000 metros cúbicos) y El Recuenco (1.000 metros cúbicos) y depósitos de 100 metros cúbicos de capacidad, junto a los ya existentes en los núcleos para poder asegurar de esta forma el suministro.

*

http://www.asociacionnuevasierra.org...cias&Itemid=60

 Y para quien le gusten los datos con más detalle.

http://www.mma.es/secciones/acm/agua...rebuendiaf.pdf

----------


## ben-amar

> Hace unas semanas me enteré de que en el pueblo en el que paso mis ratos de ocio, iba a tener una nueva red de agua, ya que se aprobó su unión al la red de abastecimiento que el MMA está construyendo para los pueblos ribereños de Entrepeñas y Buendía.
>  La obra lleva retraso, como todo, pero parece que está bastante avanzado.
> 
> Esto no tendría más interés para mí, si no fuera porque éstos pueblos son ribereños de uno de los sistemas hidrológicos más grandes y polémicos del país. Pero ribereños a pié de embalse, y en nuestro caso (Albalate de Zorita) con el tunel del trasvase pasando por el término municipal y pegados a la presa de Bolarque.
> *Pero al disfrute de ese agua para uso urbano, no tenemos derecho y hay que gastarse una millonada en una red para tener un suministro de calidad y no tener que depender de pozos con una dureza de 45º franceses y superiores.*
> La población estimada para la zona es de unos 9500 habitantes en 2015. Con una punta por turismo en verano de 55.000 personas.
> 
> ¿Tanta agua se restaría de Entrepeñas, Buendía y Bolarque para abastecer a 9500 personas?
> ¿No quedamos en que AGUA PARA TODOS?
> ...


Creo que la respuesta la tienes en lo puesto en negrita.
Los pozos de los que actualmente se nutre de agua, al mismo nivel de las aguas del embalse,creo, muestran la calidad de las aguas para el consumo humano de los embalses. 
Dichos embalses son demasiado grandes y afectan a demasiadas tierras de cultivo por lo que las filtraciones de todos los compuestos que se le hechan a los cultivos mas la naturaleza que le de el terreno al agua quizas haria que el coste de potabilizacion fuese demasiado elevado.
Es la unica explicacion que le puedo encontrar.

----------


## jasg555

> Creo que la respuesta la tienes en lo puesto en negrita.
> Los pozos de los que actualmente se nutre de agua, al mismo nivel de las aguas del embalse,creo, muestran la calidad de las aguas para el consumo humano de los embalses. 
> Dichos embalses son demasiado grandes y afectan a demasiadas tierras de cultivo por lo que las filtraciones de todos los compuestos que se le hechan a los cultivos mas la naturaleza que le de el terreno al agua quizas haria que el coste de potabilizacion fuese demasiado elevado.
> Es la unica explicacion que le puedo encontrar.


 Esa razón, Ben-Amar es la más lógica para pensar en ella. Pero en la mayor parte de los casos no es así en ésta zona. Luego el terreno es escabroso y los pozos hay que bajarlos bastante para llegar a un nivel en el que haya un buen caudal.

Un ejemplo bien conocido por mí:

En Albalate, Entrepeñas y Buendía, el fondo de su vaso, quedan bastantes metros por encima del pueblo, y el agua la toman de un manadero que sle entre calizas, que da el agua con una dureza superior a los embalses, que también es dura aunque no tanto.
Luego, en mi urbanización, que es bastante grande, se ha perforado un pozo para agua potable que está para reserva a 300 m de profundidad, por debajo de la capa impermeable, y el agua también es durísima.

 El agua en Trillo y el pueblo en el que se va a realizar la toma tiene la misma dureza y calidad que en Entrepeñas, por lo que es exactamente igual tomarla desde el embalse que desde el río unos km arriba de la cola. Sólo que es más caro.

 En tu zona, que es bastante arcillosa, los pozos son más someros. Yo, como sabes, tengo una casa en Vilches, que es caso todo arcilla y pizarra y el pozo del patio mide apenas 8 metros de profundidad y no he sido capaz de secarlo nunca.

Pero sin embargo, en ésta zona de Guadalajara, el terreno es calizo y muy poroso, es muy raro ver charcos en el monte, por eso los pozos deben ser bastante más profundos, con la problemática que supone eso.

Saludos

----------


## culipardo

Seguramente Ben-amar lleve razón, si el agua de esos embalses tiene altos niveles de determinados parámetros como nitratos, sulfatos o trihalometanos se necesitan potabilizadoras de alto coste, no solo en su construcción sino también en su mantenimiento.

----------


## jasg555

> Seguramente Ben-amar lleve razón, si el agua de esos embalses tiene altos niveles de determinados parámetros como nitratos, sulfatos o trihalometanos se necesitan potabilizadoras de alto coste, no solo en su construcción sino también en su mantenimiento.


 Sí, pero es que precisamente en el mensaje de arriba he contestado que no.

Y las aguas están limpias como la patena. Los tres embalses tienen el agua limpísima, por encima apenas hay población significativa. De hecho el agua la llevan a Murcia en parte para consumo.

----------


## ben-amar

Pues se tendria que ver que motivos son los que los llevan a tomar el agua desde tan lejos, no me lo explico.
Un cordial saludo

----------


## Azul

> Sí, pero es que precisamente en el mensaje de arriba he contestado que no.
> 
> Y las aguas están limpias como la patena. Los tres embalses tienen el agua limpísima, por encima apenas hay población significativa. De hecho el agua la llevan a Murcia en parte para consumo.



Cuantos pozos tienes por hay no?

----------


## ben-amar

> Cuantos pozos tienes por hay no?


¿tiene algo que ver el nº de pozos? ¿se los atribuyes a alguien?
Es mejor atenerse al tema. Es la unica forma de mantener el intercambio de informacion e ideas y pensamientos.

----------


## jasg555

> ¿tiene algo que ver el nº de pozos? ¿se los atribuyes a alguien?
> Es mejor atenerse al tema. Es la unica forma de mantener el intercambio de informacion e ideas y pensamientos.


 Gracias y tranquilo amigo Ben no habrá problema :Wink:  :Wink: . Por cerrar esa vía, es un pozo con 200 años de antiguedad excavado por los antepasados de mi esposa. Típico de muchas zonas de la geografía española.

 Ahora al tema de la nueva red. Los trabajos van bastante avanzados y la gente está contenta porque en verano no va a tener restricciones.

Saludos

----------


## Salut

jasg555, olvidas que si la toma es aguas arriba de E+B tiene exactamente el mismo impacto sobre el trasvase que si es en los mismos E+B. Vamos, detraes un caudal que de lo contrario habría llegado a estos embalses.

La clave está mucho más en el punto de vertido: si es el propio sistema E+B, no habrás afectado al trasvase. Si es aguas abajo de E+B (o preferentemente por debajo de Bolarque), sí que estarás afectando al trasvase.



Con todo, la obra me parece carísima... y dudo bastante que salga más rentable que una buena potabilizadora. No hamblemos ya de que deberían prohibir el uso de determinados productos en la agricultura, porque luego nos cuestan un riñon al resto de ciudadanos.

----------


## Salut

> Y las aguas están limpias como la patena. Los tres embalses tienen el agua limpísima, por encima apenas hay población significativa. De hecho el agua la llevan a Murcia en parte para consumo.


Bueno, no es sólo una cuestión de limpieza "visual", sino sobre todo química. Aunque si las analíticas entran en parámetros de agua apta para consumo humano, sí que habría que preguntarse por qué gastarse esos 60 millones de .

Respecto al agua "que va para Murcia", decirte que se mezcla con los caudales del río Mundo y del río Segura, y luego pasa por una serie de potabilizadoras enormes y carísimas... para después mezclarse con agua potabilizada del Taibilla y agua desalada.

----------


## jasg555

> Bueno, no es sólo una cuestión de limpieza "visual", sino sobre todo química. Aunque si las analíticas entran en parámetros de agua apta para consumo humano, sí que habría que preguntarse por qué gastarse esos 60 millones de €.
> 
> Respecto al agua "que va para Murcia", decirte que se mezcla con los caudales del río Mundo y del río Segura, y luego pasa por una serie de potabilizadoras enormes y carísimas... para después mezclarse con agua potabilizada del Taibilla y agua desalada.


 Ya, te entiendo perfectamente. Cuando me refería a limpia como la patena, es porque, aunque sea como aficionado, la he analizado en distintos puntos no hace mucho tiempo. :Smile: 

En concreto lo hice con los parámetros habituales que se miran en un estanque para peces de cierta importancia y tamaño:
Amoníaco, nitrito, nitrato y fosfato. Además de nivel desaturación de oxígeno y Redox.

Las mediciones de nitrito y amoníaco dieron 0, y las de Nitrato y fosfato dieron una marcación despreciable.

Por ejemplo, si las dos últimas dieran altas, en mi experiencia de aficionado, la vegetación de ribera crecería desmesuradamente, como es el caso de otros ríos y embalses.

Como ejemplo, en Madrid, el límite de amoníaco permitido en el agua potable es de 0,5 mg/l. Nivel que a muchos aficionados en serio a los acuarios y estanques les obliga a tener un filtro de carbón activo y otro seguido de zeolita; éste último para retener ese amoníaco.
Igualmente, el límite de nitratos lo sitúan en 50.
Desconozco ahora mismo los de nitritos y fosfatos.

Pero en mis estanques no puedo permitirme tener esos niveles permitidos sin sufrir enfermedades y bajas.

En cuanto al redox y a la saturación de oxígeno, para igualarlos y superarlos tengo que utilizar concentrador de oxígeno y ozono.

En definitiva, son aguas en las que se mantiene una buena población de trucha común autóctona sin ayudas. Algún tipo de resíduo no digo que no haya, para eso hay equipos mucho más sofisticados que los míos. Pero en general es un agua muy limpia tanto visual como químicamente.

Saludos :Wink:

----------


## Salut

^^ Pues por lo que comentas, huele a corrupción "legal" para que se forre alguna constructora...

----------


## jasg555

> ^^ Pues por lo que comentas, huele a corrupción "legal" para que se forre alguna constructora...


 Es otro de los puntos que se barajan...

La que se lleva el talegazo es Acciona, que está a todas.

----------


## culipardo

> Ya, te entiendo perfectamente. Cuando me refería a limpia como la patena, es porque, aunque sea como aficionado, la he analizado en distintos puntos no hace mucho tiempo.
> 
> En concreto lo hice con los parámetros habituales que se miran en un estanque para peces de cierta importancia y tamaño:
> Amoníaco, nitrito, nitrato y fosfato. Además de nivel desaturación de oxígeno y Redox.
> 
> Las mediciones de nitrito y amoníaco dieron 0, y las de Nitrato y fosfato dieron una marcación despreciable.
> 
> Por ejemplo, si las dos últimas dieran altas, en mi experiencia de aficionado, la vegetación de ribera crecería desmesuradamente, como es el caso de otros ríos y embalses.
> 
> ...


Por si te sirve de orientación te mando este enlace. 
http://www.ambientum.com/revista/200...LIDADAGUAS.htm

En resumen la legislación obliga a clasificar el agua superficial en 3 tipos según su calidad.  Si el agua es del tipo 1 sería de muy buena calidad (la inversión en potabilizarla es pequeña) si es de tipo 3 la potabilización es extremadamente cara.

----------


## jasg555

> jasg555, olvidas que si la toma es aguas arriba de E+B tiene exactamente el mismo impacto sobre el trasvase que si es en los mismos E+B. Vamos, detraes un caudal que de lo contrario habría llegado a estos embalses.
> 
> La clave está mucho más en el punto de vertido: si es el propio sistema E+B, no habrás afectado al trasvase. Si es aguas abajo de E+B (o preferentemente por debajo de Bolarque), sí que estarás afectando al trasvase.
> 
> 
> 
> Con todo, la obra me parece carísima... y dudo bastante que salga más rentable que una buena potabilizadora. No hamblemos ya de que deberían prohibir el uso de determinados productos en la agricultura, porque luego nos cuestan un riñon al resto de ciudadanos.


Nuevos datos.

Yo estoy de acuerdo contigo. Creo que sería mucho mejor una buena potabilizadora en la presa de entrepeñas o Buendía, o en las dos. Y desde ahí distribuir.

Además he detectado en éste mes de Agosto, que por la zona de la toma que se ha aprobado, el agua es de una limpieza absoluta. Pero un poco más abajo, en Trillo, Cifuentes, etc... ya no lo es tanto, como hace pocos años, las inversiones en depuración no las he visto.

Aún así la función de disolución y depuración del gran embalse que está debajo, hace que salga el agua hacia Bolarque, para mi gusto, en muy buenas condiciones.

----------

